# Episódio de Neve - Carnaval 2013



## rozzo (10 Fev 2013 às 17:39)

*Galeria de imagens do Episódio de neve no Carnaval - dias 10, 11 e 12 de Fevereiro de 2013*

Imagem de satélite às 0h.









Previsão do GFS, run das 0h, para as 6h.


----------



## Fernando (10 Fev 2013 às 19:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Hoje, pelas 16h era esta o panorama aos 900/1000 metros por estas bandas...




















Muito frio, mesmo aos 900 metros havia gelo na estrada o que levou a um despiste de um carro que seguia mesmo à minha frente em pela reta...


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Deixo umas fotos de hoje em Montalegre entre 15:30 até 16:30


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2013 às 22:59)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Em Trancoso esta nevar bem e certinha com pouco vento relatos do meu amigo que mora por la.

foto tirada por ele no seu quintal


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Em Várzea da Serra (~950m), Tarouca, também já está tudo coberto de neve.
O mesmo na Lapa, Sernancelhe.

Entretanto na webcam da Gralheira, é vê-la acumular:


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Aqui chove bem, na zona alta do Tortosendo a 700m neva bem mais,mais fotos de Trancoso


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Fotos nas Penhas da Saúde

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=481812631855233&set=a.481812268521936.91402.441365429233287&type=1&theater


----------



## *Marta* (11 Fev 2013 às 04:53)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Guarda, temos neve desde sensivelmente as 20.30.
Actualmente, está assim:


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Fev 2013 às 07:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Bom dia. 

Acordei agora e o cenário é o seguinte:






É uma camada fina, mas é melhor que nada! 


Sigo com *-0,2ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Manteigas:


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 09:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Gralheira com muita neve.







Trancoso e Manteigas com alguma neve.


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

aqui vai caindo agua-neve intercalado com sol, a acumulação acima dos 700m como ja imaginava  a encosta esta bonita e vou la dar uma voltinha.

Imagens de Trancoso mandadas por um amigo meu



 





Lagoa Comprida Serra da Estrela, acumulação a porta


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 09:27)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

A Cidade da Covilhã acordou assim











Desta vez foi a precipitação que faltou


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2013 às 09:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Neva por cá:


----------



## Weatherman (11 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da neve no concelho de Vouzela


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

O Sarzedo hoje acordou com 1ºC e uma ligeira camada de neve...


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2013 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Bom dia

Uma manhã fria com tudo gelado e alguma neve de vez em quando.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8SKEBp8czvQ


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Há instantes.











Fotografias de Alexandra Duarte.


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*


9h40, autêntica "tempestade"  peço desculpa pela falta de estabilização e o áudio, mas foi durante a condução  ver a 720 ou 1080p






 às 8h30


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
> 
> Há instantes.



Que belo nevão  acho que é dos sítios com mais acumulação, fora as serras, mas em fotos. Brutal


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Ha pouco na localidade da Bouça concelho Covilhã


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se e é vê-la acumular. 

Gralheira.


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 13:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



kelinha disse:


> Aaaaiiiii, que maravilha! A minha casa é aí pertinho, na Bouça Velha  Xi, o alpendre deve estar magnífico, que pena não poder ir aí...



Neve houve de manha agora derreteu com sol :-) estive la um pouco e soube bem ver nevar :-) é uma zona linda de montanha, adoro caminhar por la 

mais fotos da zona onde moro 

Vertente sul Serra da Estrela


 

Varanda dos Pastores 


 

Encosta Tortosendo 


 

Encosta Unhais da Serra


 

Serra da Gardunha


 

Encosta da localidade da Bouça conselho da Covilhã


----------



## budah (11 Fev 2013 às 13:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Boas.

Hoje de manhã na estrada nacional entre Fafe - Cabeceiras de Basto, na zona do Lameiro, o cenário era este:


----------



## vegastar (11 Fev 2013 às 16:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Esta manhã pelas 11:30 no topo da Penha em guimarães:






Também tenho um video, vou tentar colocar no YouTube através do telemóvel.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 16:26)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Serra do Caramulo






Caramulo - Facebook


----------



## ogalo (11 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Por volta das 11 horas em brufe .(terras de bouro )

















Cortinhas (perto de brufe)


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Esta manhã, em Marvão, o cenário era este:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J4UPUd-E4U"]Neve em MarvÃ£o Carnaval 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Um aguaceiro intenso de neve fez as delícias dos poucos turistas que estavam na vila naquela altura. Ainda deu para acumular nas zonas mais abrigadas.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*



ogalo disse:


>



Belo contraste, o negro granítico e o branco da neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Mais uma vez morremos na praia! Já não há nevadas como as que recordo da minha infância! Dentro de 10/20 anos não nevará absolutamente nada! 

Fotos da minha aldeia esta manhã, uma "mini-nevada":


----------



## budah (11 Fev 2013 às 20:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Deixo também um vídeo de hoje, é um complemento das fotos que já postei 

Sentido Arco de Baúlhe - Fafe.


----------



## vegastar (11 Fev 2013 às 20:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*



budah disse:


> Estive nesse mesmo sitio e a essa hora, aliás, estava parado ao lado desse carro!



Nas duas horas que lá estive passou por lá imensa gente. Fiz bem em esperar depois de às 10:00 ter nevado um pouco, pois o episódio das 11:30 foi brutal.

O vídeo:


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



kelinha disse:


> Essa encosta é a que apanha aquela meia dúzia de casinhas da Bouça Velha? Sinceramente nem sei a que altitude fica a minha casa, segundo o Google Earth está ali nos 850m, mas não tenho a certeza...
> 
> É uma zona lindíssima, adoro subir para a serra pelo Estradão! Uma vista deslumbrante!




Sim a Bouça velha anda por essa cota e tens razão é a encosta  adoro subir essa encosta, Varanda dos Pastores, chegando la a cima tem-se das mais belas vistas da Serra para cova da Beira, vistas para la de Castelo Branco, tem uma altitude um pouco superior a 1700m.

Esta tarde nas Penhas da Saúde, mais logo meto fotos


----------



## jmac (11 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

AutoEstrada A7 - Estacao de Serviço - Proximo de Carrazedo do Alvão

Altitude 970mts ás 13:55 de 11/02/2013


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Loriga acordou assim.


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Loriga ao anoitecer... (com muita da neve derretida)


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

*Castro Laboreiro com neve*


Valença TV

*Neve voltou a Guimarães quatro anos depois*


guimaraestv


----------



## CSOF (12 Fev 2013 às 11:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Fotos de Penedono do dia de ontem.


----------



## Norther (12 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Umas fotos de ontem nas Penhas da Saúde



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 







 



 



 

Na Torre, as estradas estavam cortadas mas mas o meu amigo foi la em trabalho



 

No Tortosendo


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2013 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Para além da neve, hoje havia também uma boa "sincelada" na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Adrix (12 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

E as coisas estão assim por Vreia de Jales = D






[/IMG]


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Fev 2013 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Boas Tardes!!!

Hoje decidi ir ver Neve pela 1ªvez, parti ás 11 horas de Espinho e cheguei á Serra do Alvão ás 12:15h, estava com bastante neve mas pouca acumulação, só a partir dos *750 metros *é que tinha neve.
Depois do almoço no Dolce Vita Douro, em Vila Real,ás 13:45h as serras á volta da cidade estavam cheias de neve, bela paisagem, todas branquinhas à volta de Vila Real.

Seguidamente decidi ir ao Marão e muita gente estava lá, a brincar na neve. 
Ás *14:09 horas *estavam *4ºC* a *1020 metros* de altitude, tinha bastante acumulação em relação à Serra do Alvão e estava ótimo para andar de trenó e esquiar, numa descida que lá havia.

Eu fui também com um objectivo recolher dados de temperatura e cotas mais prováveis quando o *IPMA* diz que vai nevar.

Aqui vão umas fotos do *Alto da Serra do Marão*:





















Mais tarde colocarei mais fotos!


----------



## ZeppY (12 Fev 2013 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

A minha aventura pela Gralheira e arredores:






























Bastante acumulação, a foto com o gradeado e o chão da junta de freguesia da gralheira

Tenho mais fotos mas é basicamente mais do mesmo


----------



## Scuderia (12 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Fica um conjunto de fotos que tirei hoje de manha por Montalegre e as suas freguesias:

Salto:






















Pisões:














Chegada Montalegre:





























Perto do Larouco


































Pitões das Junias:






















Quis pegar nesta mega bola de neve 









Aldeia Pitões:









Estrada Pitões para Montalegre





Espero que gostem.


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Boas fotos 

Também subi a Estrela, este nevão sem dúvida foi o que deixou mais acumulação até agora. As condições na torre não eram as melhores com nevoeiro e vento e -3ºc


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Boa noite , deixo uma imagem  obtida ontem pela Serra do Açor a cerca de 1000 mts, cerca das 18.00 .





Boas imagens pessoal .


----------



## Paula (12 Fev 2013 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Boa noite.

Esta tarde fui atrás da neve e não é que acabei por encontrá-la? 
Em Brufe, Terras de Bouro, ainda havia imensa neve embora estivesse imenso nevoeiro e a chuviscar. 

Ficam aqui alguns registos, não tão bons como os que outros colegas já aqui postaram, pois já havia derretido alguma neve. Peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas fotos.


----------



## CptRena (12 Fev 2013 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

*À procura de queda de neve na Serra do Caramulo a 11 de Fevereiro de 2013 entre as 02:30 e as 04:00*​
Saí de casa por volta das 00:30 e demorei ≈2h a chegar lá. Apanhei algum nevoeiro pelo caminho e na Serra fazia vento forte.
A maioria do que caía era sleet (parecia granizo) e era o que mais havia acumulado pelas estradas e bermas, mas também deu para ver cair uns farrapos no meio do calhau 

Ao chegar ao Caramulo (T≈2°C)





Acho que é sleet acumulado no vidro


No Caramulinho (T≈1°C)

















Tentativa de escrever "meteopt.com" no sleet acumulado. Não é muito perceptível. 







O facto de ser noite também não ajuda na fotografia e daí não ter tirado muitas, foi mais aproveitar o momento e ver os farrapos a voar ao sabor do vento (o principal motivo da visita) e ouvir as pedrinhas a bater no veículo.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

Cubalhão - (Lamas de Mouro) 2013-02-11


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*






E mais uma foto a caminho de Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*

Ontem tambem estive por Mixões da Serra e Brufe, deixo aqui os meus registos!


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2013 às 01:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2013 às 01:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

Ainda em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
Imagem das piscinas, na segunda-feira.





(Fotografia de Marlene Oliveira)


---------------------

Na serra da Estrela, a SnowLândia esteve na Torre no dia de ontem.
 Album de fotografias no facebook


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2013 às 12:18)

Neve na Serra da Gralheira, neste momento ainda persiste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2013 às 14:51)

Tenho uma duvida! Chegou a nevar no Sameiro ou não?


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2013 às 17:31)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tenho uma duvida! Chegou a nevar no Sameiro ou não?


Nevou, com alguma acumulação. Tenho em casa algumas fotos...depois posto.


----------



## Johnny (13 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

2ª feira, 11 Fevereiro 2013... Serra da Cabreira, Salto, Serra do Barroso e Albufeira do Alto Rabagão... 600/1100m...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (13 Fev 2013 às 17:47)

2ª feira, 11 Fevereiro 2013... Serra da Cabreira, Salto, Serra do Barroso e Albufeira do Alto Rabagão... 600/1100m...

Na Cabreira, a fazer lembrar o inverno de 2008 e 2010... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (13 Fev 2013 às 17:54)

2ª feira, 11 Fevereiro 2013... Serra da Cabreira, Salto, Serra do Barroso e Albufeira do Alto Rabagão... 600/1100m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vieira do Minho, ao fundo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (13 Fev 2013 às 18:01)

2ª feira, 11 Fevereiro 2013... Serra da Cabreira, Salto, Serra do Barroso e Albufeira do Alto Rabagão... 600/1100m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (13 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

2ª feira, 11 Fevereiro 2013... Serra da Cabreira, Salto, Serra do Barroso e Albufeira do Alto Rabagão... 600/1100m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No concelho de Montalegre, tudo q era estrada de asfalto, estava "limpinha"... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O mesmo se passava já no concelho de Boticas, Serra do Barroso...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em plena Serra do Barroso:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (14 Fev 2013 às 20:28)

2ª feira, 11 Fevereiro 2013... Serra da Cabreira, Salto, Serra do Barroso e Albufeira do Alto Rabagão... 600/1100m...


Boticas, Serra do Barroso (+-1.100m):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vinc7e (16 Fev 2013 às 17:36)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tenho uma duvida! Chegou a nevar no Sameiro ou não?



Fotos da neve no Sameiro:


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2013 às 16:31)

Fotografias estupendas Johnny!

Entretanto enviaram-me mais fotografias da segunda-feira de Carnaval de lá da terra: Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
(Fotografias de Paulo Duarte)


----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2013 às 22:31)

Ainda no passado dia 11 Fevereiro, pela zona do Barroso e Pisões...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nevões assim é q dão luta...

Para amanhã espera mais queda de neve nestes locais...


----------



## Trapalhadas (23 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

Belas fotos... Fiz todos esses percursos pelas terras do barroso no dia 26 de Dezembro, mas estava tudo tão verdinho... frio, mas ver e solarengo!


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2013 às 01:38)

Grandes registos pessoal!  

Obrigado por nos mostrarem o que da vossa "janela" se vê. 

Deixo aqui o meu contributo, que nada mais foi que recompilar umas quantas imagens da webcam da Gralheira e fazer um time-lapse dos dias 10, 11 e 12 de Fevereiro.
Eu confesso que sou grande fã deste tipo de alteração do tempo e se no enquadramento estiver a neve... então é a cereja no topo do bolo.

Obrigado à Junta de Freguesia da Gralheira por nos disponibilizaram estas belas imagens. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdz2cPts-Ys"]Time-Lapse: Gralheira - NevÃ£o FEV13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ManuelFRSilva (28 Fev 2013 às 15:08)

Olá,

Sou novo neste forum mas tenho que vos dar os parabéns pois tenho-o seguido para me orientar antes de me fazer à estrada!

Só agora é que pode enviar as fotos da ida à neve no Carnaval na Serra da Cabreira.






























































































































Grande Abraços e espero que gostem ,
Manuel


----------

